# Looking for spawn foote dam.



## Abaddon (Sep 14, 2011)

Allrighty guys, I am looking for some fresh spawn. I have yet to catch a steelhead or a salmon so unfortunately I don't have any spawn

I was wondering if anyone would be willing so supply me some Sunday morning. I cant pay you for it, but I can throw you a few bucks for gas.

I have been trying to catch some all year and just have not had any luck as of yet. I was told the store bought stuff I was using was total crap. I would like to try some fresh spawn/waxworms this time and see if that changes my luck.

Let me know


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

dont have to use spawn,try waxies.Youll be amazed sometimes


----------



## Abaddon (Sep 14, 2011)

I think thats what I am going to have to do. Sometimes however its good to have options. Would you happen to know what kind of flies I should be using for near the dam?

I plan on just doing the ol three way swivel with a leader and a fly. Maybe do some floating.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

waxworms,


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spawn is in short supply on the east side. The west siders have it all and then some. According to the DNR the East side is going to be for Lake Trout, Steelhead & Walleye. If you come north I have some extra spawn. Wax worms wigglers minnows and spinners as well as imitation egg flies work well.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

And old favorite rig for winter Ausable anglers is a 5 foot leader of light line - usually 4#, with a single chartreuse bead, and a waxworm or two on a small hook - usually #10. Just drift it like a spawnbag, only use lighter weight, since this rig doesn't push as much water as a spawnbag does. If you catch an adult hen, you can rinse the skeins well, cut them into spawnbag sized chunks, and tie bags out of them. I usually chunk my Steelhead skein, then freeze it, and tie it into bags shortly before I will use it. Skein bags don't keep well, because I don't cure mine. They also do not re-freeze, and thaw well. But there are days when skein bags will outfish loose-egg bags by a wide margin. It is the scent.


----------



## Abaddon (Sep 14, 2011)

So, I ended up getting one. It was a 18 inch male on a 1/8 little cleo. I would have put him back, but since it was my first one I have ever caught I kept (and ate) him. My friends were trying waxworms on flies with a splitshot and one of them had one on but the hook bent when he got it about 5 feet from shore. 

Thanks for the advise guys, seems the ausable came through for me where the ST Joe had failed. I think this may be my last trip this winter but some people I met told me I should come up in the spring and try my hand which I think I will.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Steelhead will bite, even in very cold weather. I have caught them on days when the high temp was 15*, and the day started out below zero! They don't fight nearly as well in very cold water - lots of rolling, but not so many tearing runs, and no jumps. But they are still fun to fish for, and catch. Some people only fish for Steelhead in the fall and winter. :coolgleam


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing better than a morning of sub zero steelhead fishing and breakfast at desi's.


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

herb09 said:


> Nothing better than a morning of sub zero steelhead fishing and breakfast at desi's.


 About 10 years ago , my brother and I were fishing the AuSable and the temp was 8 above . It was bitter cold . My fingers were frozen sausages . We were using WAX worms . His first cast he gets into one and lands it . My second cast I get into one and land it . I look at him and say " If someone said to us that you would catch two steelhead in less the 10 minuets but had to leave and go warm up and have a great breakfast , would you do it ...... We packed up and left .


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Abaddon said:


> Allrighty guys, I am looking for some fresh spawn. I have yet to catch a steelhead or a salmon so unfortunately I don't have any spawn
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be willing so supply me some Sunday morning. I cant pay you for it, but I can throw you a few bucks for gas.
> 
> ...


 Where are you coming from? I have extra spawn


----------



## Abaddon (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishfighter said:


> Where are you coming from? I have extra spawn


 
Thanks for the offer, I had already come and gone. However I did catch my first steelhead ever. I also ate him

My next trip looks to be around late march early april.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> Steelhead will bite, even in very cold weather. I have caught them on days when the high temp was 15*, and the day started out below zero! They don't fight nearly as well in very cold water - lots of rolling, but not so many tearing runs, and no jumps. But they are still fun to fish for, and catch. Some people only fish for Steelhead in the fall and winter. :coolgleam


 Last Saturday I caught one 11 pounder on a tip up. The weekend before that we caught 4 on tip ups 3 at 3 pounds each and one at 10 pounds. It was about 5 degrees out when we caught those fish. Nothing like a hog steelhead on a tip up.


----------

